# Deer Jerky



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So after cutting up two deer my Son and I shot on the Muzzy hunt this year, we had 34 lb. of ground meat. (That's after making roast's and cuts of stake) I've had both smokers going, and a couple different recipes. I think it turned out pretty good. So, I'm sharing the recipe mix I made up if anyone cares to give it a try.


5lb. Ground Venison
1-C. Brown Sugar 
1-C. Teriyaki Sauce
1/4-C. Soy Sauce.
1 T. Ginger Powder
1 T. Garlic Powder
1 T. Onion Powder
1 T. Curry Powder
3 Jalapeno peppers chopped fine.
5 T. Morton Tender Quick Meat cure


Mix ingredients together, then add meat and mix together. Place in a 1 gal. ziplocked bag and refrigerate overnight.


I use two smokers. A smoke hollow digital, and Big Chief. 
For the digital, I set the temp at 190 and timer is set for 4 hr. 20 min. The Big Chief hasn't a timer or temp. Just on and off. this smoker, I have to trade shelf locations half way through the process. I've also used the oven in the house. 


If you try this out let me know what you think.


Enjoy!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd have to try yours to make sure I want to use that recipe. I'll take 2 pounds. Thanks!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I'd have to try yours to make sure I want to use that recipe. I'll take 2 pounds. Thanks!


I've made jerky for many years now, but I now know why the going price to have a stick made is $25 a pound. It takes forever if you don't have a large smoker! I think I'll be making one this summer that I can smoke the entire 30 pounds at one time.


----------

